# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  a mbetesh shtatzene ne kete rast??

## nihilist

A mund te mbetesh shtatzene nese kryhet derdhja e spermes kur femra eshte ne periudhen e menstuacioneve ose kur ka 1 deri 5 dite apo nje jave qe i ka kaluar ato??

flm

----------


## **rozi**

Jo. Nese ke frige, blej nje Postinor ne barnatore. 


Ju faleminderit

----------


## Albela

> A mund te mbetesh shtatzene nese kryhet derdhja e spermes kur femra eshte ne periudhen e menstuacioneve ose kur ka 1 deri 5 dite apo nje jave qe i ka kaluar ato??
> 
> flm


*nqs femra esht pas atyre 2 apo 3 dit ose  1jav qe e kan len  esht periudha kur ndodh fekondimi ose mbetja shtazan siç thu ti*

----------


## **rozi**

Ka, por nuk eshte e nevojshme per qdo marredhenie me u lajmru atje. Eshte mire te dish pak per veti. Saher te kesh temperature, nuk shkohet te mjeku me marr paracetamol  :shkelje syri: 

Nese gjate maredhenieve vie deri tek ajo qe u permend me siper, merr nje postinor brenda 24 oreve prej momentit te marredhenieve seksuale, dhe mund te flish e qete.


Pershendetje




> Pse paska gjinekolog ketu a..........haj haj.

----------


## PINK

c'a eshte postinori maj ? Lol


ke bere ndonje gabim ti nihilst eee ? u never know, qendron dhe mundesia te ngeli. asgje nuk eshte absolute sot. Gjasat mund te jene qe Jo nuk ngel kur je me menstruacione, por dhe mund te ndodh.

----------


## **rozi**

POSTinor eshte tablete per parandalimin e shtatzenise nese te shkon huq gjate marredhenieve seksuale. DUhet te aplikohet brenda 24 oreve prej kohes kur kandodhur aksidenti. 

Gabimet ndodhin tek te gjithe, mund te ju ndodhin edhe juve  :ngerdheshje: , nuk eshte per t'u quditur




> c'a eshte postinori maj ? Lol
> 
> 
> ke bere ndonje gabim ti nihilst eee ? u never know, qendron dhe mundesia te ngeli. asgje nuk eshte absolute sot. Gjasat mund te jene qe Jo nuk ngel kur je me menstruacione, por dhe mund te ndodh.

----------


## PINK

oh so shkateron pregnancy-n pa filluar mire. 

Gabimet ndodhin, sigurisht. Po ka ca qe shkojne me mendimin "he se nuk ngel". Se dhe dje kisha nje bisede te tille me njerin, pret te behet daddy dhe ai . E pse ? Se tha kish 5 vjet qe ajo sngelte , so nuk ruheshin fare. Dhe vjen nje dite fap ajo ngel. Hellooooo. Tani sja ka qefi shume ,se nuk e ka as te dashur me. Oh la la. Lol

----------


## Izadora

> A mund te mbetesh shtatzene nese kryhet derdhja e spermes kur femra eshte ne periudhen e menstuacioneve ose kur ka 1 deri 5 dite apo nje jave qe i ka kaluar ato??
> 
> flm




mundesia eshte 1% qe mund te ngelesh .

----------


## derjansi

pastinori asht "the morning after pill" o pinke mso bo sikur sdi en ti lol

----------


## Marya

prit nje muaj dhe do ta marresh vesh, nqs do jete apo jo pak shtatzene, deri atehere lexo  fundin e filxhanit te kafese :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lepurush

Ka nje teme  tjeter  ne forum per kete rast .

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Kontrollo pak formunin, e ka marrë përgjigjen një dilemë e tillë.

----------


## Enii

seks gjat menstruacioneve? icik nasty po nejse ju e dini ...

----------


## RiNiKi

B.RR.RR.

Per kete teme me shume duhet te dijne femrat, ose duhet me dite me shume se sa ne meshkujt, sepse fundi i fundit keto jane ''viktima'' te ndonji  ''gabimi'' eventual...

----------


## izabella

> A mund te mbetesh shtatzene nese kryhet derdhja e spermes kur femra eshte ne periudhen e menstuacioneve ose kur ka 1 deri 5 dite apo nje jave qe i ka kaluar ato??
> 
> flm


Mbas 5 diteve ka mundesi te ngelesh sepse direkt mbas diteve fillon riprodhimi i vezeve dhe ne diten e 14 thone qe eshte dita kulminante qe mund te ngelesh dhe numerimi i diteve fillon nga dita qe te vijne ato........por ka mundesi qe mund te ngelesh dhe ne diten e 10......kurse gjate mestruacioneve mundesia qe te ngelesh eshte 1%......

----------


## strong_07

> A mund te mbetesh shtatzene nese kryhet derdhja e spermes kur femra eshte ne periudhen e menstuacioneve ose kur ka 1 deri 5 dite apo nje jave qe i ka kaluar ato??
> 
> flm


nuk mundet asesi qe femra te mbete shtatzan kur eshte me mestracione

----------


## strong_07

> prit nje muaj dhe do ta marresh vesh, nqs do jete apo jo pak shtatzene, deri atehere lexo  fundin e filxhanit te kafese


po si thu ti shenjat e shtatzanis shfaqen mbas 1 muaji a ahahahahha

----------


## Safka

Është e mundur që femra të mbetet shtatzënë nëse ka marrdhënie seksuale në kohën e menstruacioneve.
Shansat janë më të vogla, por në përgjithësi është e mundur dhe mardhëniet në këtë periudhë janë një mënyrë shumë e dobët e kontracepcionit.

Tek femrat me një cikël shumë të rregullt menstrual, i cili përsëritet çdo 28 ditë, vezoret prodhojnë vezë në ditët e caktuara, dhe mbarësimi është e mundur të ndodhë pikërisht në ato ditë kur veza është duke udhëtuar nga vezorja për në mitër, nëpër tubat e Fallopit. 

Ta marrim se gjakderdhja ka filluar më datë 1-5, këto ditë trupi është i qetë, pesë ditët e ardhshme fillon regjenerimi i mitrës dhe vezorja përgatit vezën tjetër. 
Më datë 14, apo të katërmbëdhjetën ditë (prej datës që ka nis gjakderdhja), vezorja e lëshon vezën përjashta, d.m.th. ovulon, prej datës së 14 deri me datë 23-24, quhen ditë pjellore apo të fekondimit, sepse janë shansat më të mëdha për të ngelur shtatzënë, pasi mitra është gati (është regjeneruar,) ndërsa veza është e re dhe është duke udhëtuar për në mitër. 
Pas datës 23-24, shansat bien, pasi veza mbërrin në mitër e pafekonduar dhe humbet në të, po edhe nëse bëhet fekondimi, ajo është plakur dhe nuk ka mundësi të ngjitet e fekonduar për murit të mitrës.

Kjo ishte në fjalë të shkurtra si ndodh fekondimi, mirëpo po e përsëris prapë kjo vlen vetëm për ato femra që kanë një cikël shumë të rregullt menstrual.

Puna tjetër është se ato femra janë shumë të rralla,
në përgjithësi femrat në kohën e sotshme ciklin menstrual e kanë sadopak të parregullt, gjë që nuk hyn çdo herë te abnormalja, por e pamundëson caktimin e kohës së ovulimit dhe të ditëve të fekondimit.
Mund të ndodhë, që mënjëherë pas gjakderdhjes të ovulojë vezorja, apo mund të ndoshë që pas mbarimit të menstruacioneve, organizmit i duhet një kohë, apo mungesë e hormoneve dhe vezorja nuk lëshon vezë në ditën e 14, por pas shumë kohe, kur ti mendon se duhet të t vinë menstruacionet përsëri, a në realitet ti je në ditët fekonduese. Apo mund të ndodhë që organizmi e kalon një cikël, mitra shprazet, por pa vezën, këto janë menstruacione pa ovulim, apo ndonjëherë organizmi e ndalon gjakderdhjen plotësisht, kjo ndodh në raste të dobsimit të organizmit si reaksion mbrojtës.

Disbalansi hormonal, mbipesha, nënpesha dhe stresi janë faktorë shumë të rëndësishëm që e kontrollojnë ovulimin dhe fekondimin.

Prandaj, shansat janë më të vogla, por nuk është e pamundshme. 
Pastaj mos të harrojmë se spermatozoidet qëndrojnë të gjalla në mitër dhe në tubat e Fallopinit deri në 3 ditë, e tani kije parasyshë se ti mund të kesh pasur marrdhënie në ditën e 11, ndërsa tre ditë të tëra spermatozoidi e ka pritur vezën në tubë, e cila ka arritur në kohën e duhur.  :buzeqeshje: 
Interesant apo???

Shtatzania është proces i komplikuar, por mundemi ta kontrolojmë me mjetet kontraceptive siç janë kondomi dhe pilulat.
Edhe diçka,
seksi në kohën e menstruacioneve nuk është i pëlqyer, pasi shkakton probleme shëndetsore, e një prej tyre është endometrioza e cila është diçka shumë serioze.
Nuk ndodh asgjë, nëse abstenoni ato ditë.

----------


## Shpresa09

a mbetesh shtatzan edhe kur perdor cyclo-progysterol

----------


## Shpresa09

kam filluar te perdor cyclo-progysterol nga keshilla e nje gjinekologe
por ne internet nuk po e gjej se kto pilula jan kontraceptive
a ka mundesi qe te mbes shtatzan
dhe mbas sa dite mund ta dim me an te testit se jem shtatzan

----------

